# New spitfire. First pt hunt



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought the foxpro spitfire yesterday. Me an brother anlaw tried it out this after noon with the crow fight in the back yard. We had crows flying all over. So we decided to go over behind the house an try some calling for coyotes. After about 20 min. Of calling he fired a shot. It was a miss but we are hooked. Going early in the morning. Lol. The foxpro is great!!!!! Thanks everyone.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Its addictive so spouses beware but congrats


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great to hear ! Have heard about the crows doing that too. Sounds like a blast ! Good luck !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey BG---I don't think addictive is a strong enough word for some of us. I've been blow'in a hand call for at least 40 years---I think I have a sickness that can't be cured.lol.

Keep after'em Joswalt---your best call'in days are yet to come.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Good Job!! Just remember its not always Easy as a lot of us on here can tell ya! Congrats on the new call and the New Hobby!


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

I too purchased the spitfire and love it. Has some great calls preloaded with tons more online. Good Luck!


----------



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

This afternoon we tried it again. Went back behind the house to the same stand. Got set up about 30 min. Before dark. Got the foxpro fired up an about 6 min. Later the yote was on the ground. It came from the same spot the one the yesterday. Don't know if he was the same one didn't stop at 140 yards this time he came in at he got a 40 yard shot. I will be posting pics when I get time.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Joswalt said:


> This afternoon we tried it again. Went back behind the house to the same stand. Got set up about 30 min. Before dark. Got the foxpro fired up an about 6 min. Later the yote was on the ground. It came from the same spot the one the yesterday. Don't know if he was the same one didn't stop at 140 yards this time he came in at he got a 40 yard shot. I will be posting pics when I get time.


Nice!

Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Good job guys! Keep after 'em


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the shoot.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Historically, addiction has been defined as physical and psychological dependence on psychoactive substances (for example alcohol, tobacco, heroin, caffeine, predator hunting and other drugs) which cross the blood-brain barrier once ingested, temporarily altering the chemical milieu of the brain.

Addiction can also be viewed as a continued involvement with a substance or activity despite the negative consequences associated with it. Pleasure, enjoyment or relief from actual or perceived ailments would have originally been sought; however, over a period of time involvement with the substance or activity is needed to feel normal. Some psychology professionals and many laypeople now mean 'addiction' to include abnormal psychological dependency on such things as gambling, video games, food, sex, pornography, computers, internet, work, exercise, adrenaline, idolizing, watching TV or certain types of non-pornographic videos, spiritual obsession, self-injury, predator hunting and shopping.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMMM.. well at least I kicked the tobacco addiction...... Geez where to go next..... So many addictions ...so little time.


----------

